# CRUSHED VELVET INTERIOR NICE..



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

I HAVE THE SEATS THE HEAD LINER AND THE DASH PEANUT BUTTER TAN AND RED...DIAMONDS AND BUTTONS...
A COUPLE OF BUTTONS ARE MISSING ON THE DRIVER SEAT BUT THATS A SIMPLE FIX..EVERY THING ELSE IS MINT..
EVERY THING $600 OBO..... :biggrin:


























IN K.Y SO PREFFER A LOCAL OR CLOSE BY DEAL........... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

:biggrin: THROUGH SOME OFFERS IF INTERESTED....


----------

